# turtle w/ red on its skin ??



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

i noticed my red eared sliders have abnormal redness on their shells underneath and on some parts of their skin...

does this mean anything at all?

its like a rosy red...


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

im not sure man, i dont know much about them, i've had my red eared slider for almost a year and i've never seen such a thing.

Mauls~


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

hmmm that cant be good....


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

yea i dont know dude, hopefully someone else can help you


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

haha maybe itd a painted in disguise


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

no im seriously worried about what it is


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

is it a sudden change?


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

no i dont think so


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

pics really would help...


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

it may just be a deformity or a different pattern, if it look the way i think it looks, i think we need pictures


----------

